# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Abdülaziz Han ve Dönemi

## ceyda

Abdülaziz Osmanlı Devleti'nin 32. padişahı ve İslamiyet'in 111. halifesi olmaktadır. Babası 2.Mahmut olan Abdülaziz'in ağabeyi Abdülmecit'tir. Tahta 31 yaşında ağabeyinin ölümüyle birlikte geçen Abdülaziz 15 yıl saltanat sürmüştür. Yakın zaman padişahlarından birisi olan Abdülaziz sır bir şekilde bilekleri kesilmiş bir şekilde intihar süsü verilerek öldürülmüştür.

Abdülaziz'in Hükümdarlık Yılları

Abdülaziz Osmanlı Devleti'nin zor zamanlarında tahta geçmiş bir padişah olmaktadır. Kanuni Sultan Süleyman'dan sonra gerilemeye başlayan devletin bu düşüşü Abdülaziz zamanında da devam etmiştir. Bu amaçla Abdülaziz devleti yeniden canlandırmak için bir takım çalışmalar yapmıştır. Özellikle de donanma üzerine daha çok gitmiştir. Bu alanda yaptırdıkları ile donanmayı modernize etmeye çalışmıştır. Abdülaziz döneminde Avrupalı devletlerden alınan birtakım kredilerle donanma yenilenmeye çalışılmıştır. Bunun yanı sıra Abdülaziz yine ordunun ihtiyaçlarını modern olarak karşılamak için son model top ve tüfekler getirtmiştir. Bu sayede ordunun gücü daha da artmıştır.

Abdülaziz sadece yaptığı bu yenilik çalışmaları ile değil aynı zamanda dış seyahatleri ile de farklı bir şekilde tanınmış Osmanlı padişahıdır. Abdülaziz Yavuz Sultan Selim'den sonra Mısır'a ziyarette bulunan ilk ve tek Osmanlı padişahı olmaktadır. Bunun yanı sıra yine eyaletlere ve Batı Avrupa'ya ziyarette bulunan yine ilk ve tek Osmanlı padişahı olmaktadır. Abdülaziz III.Napolyon döneminde Fransa'da bir sanat sergisine dahi katılmıştır. İngiltere, Macaristan, Belçika, Almanya ve Avusturya üzerine de ziyaretlerde bulunmuştur. 

Abdülaziz'in bu ziyaretlerinin temel amacı Avrupa ile iyi ilişkiler kurmaktır Bu nedenle Abdülaziz bu ziyaretlerle dikkat göstermiştir. Bu süreç Tanzimat Fermanı'yla birlikte başlayan Batılılaşma sürecinin bir parçası olmaktadır. Bu anlamda Anadolu'da yeni vilayetler kurulmuştur. İstanbul Üniversitesi Fransız Eğitim sistemine göre yeniden düzenlenmiştir. Ulaşım alanında da ilerlemek adına Abdülaziz zamanında bugünkü Sirkeci Garı'nın temelleri atılmıştır. Abdülaziz dönemindeki diğer ıslahat çalışmalarını kısaca sıralamak gerekirse;
Askeri üniformalarda değişiklik yaptırmıştır.
İlk defa posta pulu kullanılmaya başlanmıştır.
Sahil kesimlerine deniz fenerleri inşa edilmiştir.
Osmanlı Bankası kurulmuştur.
Sayıştay ve Danıştay'ın temelleri atılmıştır.
Orman, tıp ve madencilik okullarıyla, lise ve sanayi okulları açılmıştır.
İtfaiye teşkilatı oluşturulmuştur.
Abdülaziz Dönemi Olayları

Abdülaziz dönemindeki önemli olayların başında Balkan isyanları gelmektedir. Bu isyanların destekleyicisi de Osmanlı'nın düşmanları olan Avrupa devletleri ve Rusya olmaktadır. Bu devletlerin kışkırtması sonu Balkan devletleri Osmanlı'ya karşı ayaklanmışlardır. Bu isyanlar içerisinde en önemlisi Karadağ İsyanı ve Eflak - Boğdan İsyanı olmaktadır. Eflak - Boğdan isyanıyla birlikte Romanya'nın temelleri oluşturulmuştur. Bunların yan sıra Sırbistan'da çıkan olaylar da Balkan İsyanları içerisinde yer almıştır.

Abdülaziz dönemi bir diğer olay da Girit Ayaklanması ve buna istinaden yapılan Girit Nizamnamesi olmaktadır. Bu ayaklanma sonucu nizamnemye rağmen Girit kaybedilmiştir. Abdülaziz'in tahttaki son yıllarında meydana gelen Hersek İsyanı ve Bulgar İsyanı Abdülaziz'in darbe ile tahttan indirilmesine neden olmuştur. Tahtan indirilen Abdülaziz Feriye Saraylarında iken bilekleri kesilmiş bir şekilde ölü olarak bulunmuştur. Ancak bu ölüm son derece şüpheli olmaktadır. Çünkü günümüzde dahi yapılan araştırmalar neticesinde bir insanın iki bileğini de keserek intihar etmesi mümkün olmamaktadır. Bir diğer neden de Osmanlı padişahlarının bu zamana kadar kanının akıtılmadan öldürülmesi ya da ölmesidir. İntihar dahi etseler bunu zehir ile yapmışlardır. Bu nedenle Abdülaziz'in ölümüne intihar olarak değil, infaz olarak bakılmaktadır.

----------

